# Bumble foot in budgies?!



## Otis (Jun 21, 2014)

Is it possible for budgies to get bumble foot. I do know that hamsters can get it but is it likely that my birds would get it. I have a wire platform in my cage, that came with the cage. It is a series of small wire squares (their feet are too big to slip through). If this is harmful for their feet I will cover it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you keep a variety of types and diameters of perches (rather than just wooden dowel rods and/or plastic perches) in your cage, then it is unlikely your budgie will develop bumblefoot. The platform you described will be fine as is.

Utilizing natural wood perches and various other perches in your budgie's cage, such as the ones below, is recommended:











*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Totally agreed with Deborah 

If you want some details please read this http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/104627-bumblefoot-home-vet-solutions.html


----------

